# bike building help?



## jdreyes (Jan 31, 2007)

hey there guys-

im actually new to the whole sport of cycling and i was wondering if there was anyone local to torrance or irvine that could help me out on building up a bike?
basically i had a complete bike but i wanted to swap things over to a newer frame, but i just wanted assistance to rundown how i should go about doing it.

any help would be great, and yeah, im a newbie


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I think there's an REI store in Torrance (or maybe Carson)--REI stores have classes on bike maintenance fairly often. You should be able to get some assistance. 

If that doesn't do what you need, and you get _really_ desperate, desperate enough to head up towards L.A., there's the Bicycle Kitchen (google it), which is a co-op of sorts with the goal of getting more people to use bikes as transportation. They have a workshop with tools and experienced people who can guide you through the process.


----------



## jdreyes (Jan 31, 2007)

thank you for your help.


ill most definitely look into those


----------



## wsexson (Jan 19, 2002)

There are REI stores in Santa Ana, Huntington Beach, and Manhattan Beach that are not far from the cities you mentioned.

I built my current commuter up from the bare frame so I could probably give you a few pointers about what you need to do.


----------

